# [Alsa]sin sonido en las aplicaciones(cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola!

Instalé alsa en un portátil sigueindo la guía de la documentación oficial. Consigo reproducir sonido con Amarok pero los sonidos de KDE y de las aplicaciones Amsn, xchat.... están mudas :S

La configuración del kernel es la siguiente:

```
lspci |grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

```
  <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     <M>   Sequencer support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >     Sequencer dummy client                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     < >   OSS Mixer API                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   OSS Sequencer API                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     <M>   RTC Timer support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     [*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Support old ALSA API                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Verbose procfs contents                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Verbose printk                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Debug                                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                           Generic devices  --->                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                         PCI devices  --->                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                         USB devices  --->                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                         PCMCIA devices  --->                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                         System on Chip audio support  --->     

```

```
<M> Intel HD Audio                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     (0)     Default time-out for HD-audio power-save mode                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     < > RME Hammerfall DSP Audio                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     < > RME Hammerfall DSP MADI                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     < > TempoTec HiFier Fantasia                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     < > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     < > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem               

```

El módulo alsa:

```
cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.16 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/alsasound

# ENABLE_OSS_EMUL:

# Do you want to enable in-kernel oss emulation?

# no - Do not load oss emul drivers

# yes - Load oss emul drivers if they're found

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops?

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

# LOAD_ON_START:

# Do you want to load sound modules when alsasound starts?

# no - Do not load modules

# yes - Load modules

LOAD_ON_START="yes"

# UNLOAD_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to unload sound modules when alsasound stops?

# no - Do not unload modules

# yes - Unload modules

UNLOAD_ON_STOP="yes"

# KILLPROC_ON_STOP

# Do you want to kill any processes using ALSA when alsasound stops?

# If you are using ALSA modules, leave as yes.

# no - Do not terminate ALSA processes

# yes - Kill running processes using ALSA

KILLPROC_ON_STOP="yes"

```

alsamixer:

```

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                                         

│ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9872AK                                                                                                                                

│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                                                                            

│ Item: Master [dB gain=0.00, 0.00]                                                                                                                        

│                                               ┌──┐                                                  ┌──┐                                                   │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                │▒▒│                                                 │▒▒│                                                 │

│                                                  ──┤                                                    └──┘                                                 │

│                                                │OO│                                                                                                             │

│                                                └──┘                                                                                                              │

│                                              100<>100                                             100<>100                                               │

│                                             < Master >                                              PCM                                                     │

│                                                                                                               

```

He estado dando vueltas por los foros pero no encuentro nada claro. ¿me echais una mano?

Un Saludo!

----------

## demostenes

Si el dibujo que has pegado es correcto tienes el Master con 00, esto es en mute.

----------

## eizo

a mi me ocurrió que con el alsa-mixer todo subido no funcionaba, pero usé el aumix y subiendo el VOL y el PCM funcionó el sonido, espero que eso te sirva a tí también!

Suerte!

----------

## chakenio

Fija haciendo alsa-config, para ver que tome la placa y despues haces alsa-mixer, y ahi fijate que no tengas en mute (MM) ninguna opcion, tambien podria quedar el tema de que compilaste sin las use alsa u oss esas aplicaciones que nombras.

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Consigo reproducir sonido con Amarok pero los sonidos de KDE y de las aplicaciones Amsn, xchat.... están mudas :S 
> 
> 

 

Has compilado KDE con la use "arts" o indicado que programa va ha reproducir las notificaciones del sistema (preferencias -> sonidos y multimedia -> notificaciones del sistema -> preferencias de reproduccion)

Salu2.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> Si el dibujo que has pegado es correcto tienes el Master con 00, esto es en mute.

 

El dibujo es correcto pero creo que mute es con MM, si lo pongo en mm no suena amarok.

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Has compilado KDE con la use "arts" o indicado que programa va ha reproducir las notificaciones del sistema (preferencias -> sonidos y multimedia -> notificaciones del sistema -> preferencias de reproduccion) 

 

No, no compilé KDE con la use arts, pero puedo recompilarlo de nuevo a ver que pasa.

Un Saludo!

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No, no compilé KDE con la use arts, pero puedo recompilarlo de nuevo a ver que pasa. 
> 
> 

 

Entonces casi fijo que es eso. O compilas con la USE "arts" o seleccionas un programa para reproducir las notificaciones del sistema.

Salu2

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola!

He reemergido kde con la use arts pero sigo sin sonido en las aplicaciones. Tengo sonido en KDE y si reproduzco música con Amarok o una pelicula también se escucha, pero Amsn, xchat no :S

Ya no sé por donde tirar....

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Un Saludo!

----------

## Txema

A ver, vamos a fijarnos en xchat, pega la salida de:

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i sound .xchat2/xchat.conf

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat .xchat2/sound.conf

 

 *Quote:*   

> ps -A|grep esd

 

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola Txema, 

Te cuento...

```
grep -i sound .xchat2/xchat.conf

sound_command =

sound_dir = /root/.xchat2/sounds
```

el fichero .xchat2/sound.conf está vacío y la salida de ps -A|grep esd tampoco devuelve nada.

Un Saludo!

----------

## Txema

Un momento

 *Quote:*   

> sound_dir = /root/.xchat2/sounds

 

¿Estás ejecutando las aplicaciones como root?

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Si, en estos momentos si.

----------

